# Sleeping bag recommendations



## Isuckathunting (Sep 15, 2019)

It's time for me to get a new cold weather, probably 0 degree sleeping bag. My old one from boy scouts just isn't getting it done anymore. I'm looking for something around $200 or less, would prefer to have it be around 4 lbs so I can backpack with it. Most importantly though, I want to be warm in late season hunts when it's downright cold. I pretty much need a true 0 degree bag.
I've looked at some reviews on here using the search feature, seems like Wiggys has some people who love them, some who hate them. They get a lot of complaints about packing size but nobody is ever cold in them. Their 0 degree bag might be the ticket if I can pack it in. Ultralight backpacking gear is a bit expensive so I'm just curious what people use that they like. 
My light bag is from Recreation Outlet, it's light cheap and been great to about 30 degrees (it's a 20 degree bag). They make a 0 degree version that's 3.5 lbs and only $85 but I'm questioning if it really will keep me warm much past 20. I'm willing to spend more on this investment if it is necessary. I'll run it with the Klymit Static V insulated lite which has been a great pad for anyone looking. Thanks for the input.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

It has been awhile since I worried about a bag that was warm and good for backpacking. We always looked for offset baffles (no cold seams) as a minimum requirement with loft next in line. Unfortunately they do tend to be expensive. Good luck.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have been eyeballing the Kodiak Canvas sleeping bags. However, they are 14 pounds and not for backpacking.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Check out Wiggy's bags. There should be a good one that fits your budget and specs. I like my Wiggy's Glacier Hunter and it's been plenty warm on very Cold camp outs. But at 4 lbs, I don't consider it a backpacking one. You can get a good backpacking quilt for about $300 that will be very warm, comfy, and way less than 4lbs.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

johnnycake said:


> Check out Wiggy's bags. There should be a good one that fits your budget and specs. I like my Wiggy's Glacier Hunter and it's been plenty warm on very Cold camp outs. But at 4 lbs, I don't consider it a backpacking one. You can get a good backpacking quilt for about $300 that will be very warm, comfy, and way less than 4lbs.


I'm actually looking at quilts myself now. Looking at Hammock Gear and Enlightened Equipment. They both seem to be the same but Hammock is cheaper with the code firsttime10. 20° quilt with 950 down, long wide, with draft collar and less than a 1.5lbs brings it in at about $361 shipped. That's hella good I think and has great reviews.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Isuckathunting (Sep 15, 2019)

Brettski7 said:


> johnnycake said:
> 
> 
> > Check out Wiggy's bags. There should be a good one that fits your budget and specs. I like my Wiggy's Glacier Hunter and it's been plenty warm on very Cold camp outs. But at 4 lbs, I don't consider it a backpacking one. You can get a good backpacking quilt for about $300 that will be very warm, comfy, and way less than 4lbs.
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion on quilts. They look awesome for space and weight obviously. However most reviews I've read say if it's going to be much below freezing, they recommend something that zips up because it is less drafty. I've never slept in a quilt. Would it keep me warm with temps around 5-10 degrees? I'll look into it more. I'm looking for something to deploy into extreme conditions.
I stated 4 lbs because it seems most really cold weather bags come in around there, if there's an option for something lighter that still works in bitter cold that's great


----------



## Isuckathunting (Sep 15, 2019)

Another idea I've just had is perhaps buying a 30 or 40 degree quilt or bag that weighs about 1.5 lbs and then using that over my 2.5 lb 20 degree bag. The two together would be plenty to keep me warm anytime plus then I could just use the ultralight 40 degree bag on summer trips. Just a thought. 
Anyone ever put together their own modular bag system and have tips for that?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think you need to read this thread: https://utahwildlife.net/forum/19-general-hunting-hunting-gear/201601-backpacking-tent-stove.html

I bought a Luxe Tent and stove. It's awesome!


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Isuckathunting said:


> Thanks for the suggestion on quilts. They look awesome for space and weight obviously. However most reviews I've read say if it's going to be much below freezing, they recommend something that zips up because it is less drafty. I've never slept in a quilt. Would it keep me warm with temps around 5-10 degrees? I'll look into it more. I'm looking for something to deploy into extreme conditions.
> I stated 4 lbs because it seems most really cold weather bags come in around there, if there's an option for something lighter that still works in bitter cold that's great


So actually there are arguments for and makes sense that if your laying on down and compressing it then it's defeating the purpose. The quilts I'm looking at have loops and cords that wrap around the sleeping pad essentially eliminating the draft. I actually tried my current sleeping bag as a quilt the other night when it dropped down into the 30s. Just unzipped it all the way out my feet in foot box (quilts I mentioned have them also) and turned the quilt to open up like a regular blanket. Slept right in the pad. I was much more comfortable as I felt more freedom to move around, didn't feel any draft and stayed warm except for my feet. They got a little chill but I think it's just the cheap bag I have. I have a Kelty Cosmic 20.

Main concern I had with a quilt was my head getting cold. I can't wear something on my head while trying to actually go to sleep for the night. It just bothers me. But with my bag test I just pulled the bag over my head to test out breathing and draft and all that and actually found I'd be fine. It worked great.

Now one of the bags I was considering was the REI Magma 15. Little more expensive then you mentioned but I have heard nothing but great things about it. It seems like a really well built bag. Compacts really small and is lightweight. 850 down fill and weighs less than 2 lbs.

Personally I'd save a little more and get something that will last you for a while and into any situation you may see yourself in. I've learned that the hard way now and why I'm considering a higher quality quilt now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CameronAlsop (Jan 4, 2021)

It is not hard to choose a good sleeping bag. I like going hunting, camping, and fishing with my friends and family. I have multiple sleeping bags for different regions. For example, when we g to the north I get a special sleeping bag made out of wool and I get also a weighted blanket to be sure that I will not catch a cold or one of the members of my family. If I go to the south usually I don't take a sleeping bag, I usually need only a blanket, because it is very hot. The only thing I can recommend is to never buy too expensive sleeping bags because it isn't worth it.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

CameronAlsop said:


> When choosing a sleeping bag, it is important to choose one that keeps warm.


Nah - I prefer a sleeping bag that doesn't keep me warm . . .

The bots are coming out in droves.


----------



## slapwater (Jun 18, 2009)

One thing to keep in mind is that the rating on most men's bags isn't a comfort rating but rather a "survival" rating. If you plan on camping at or near 0 degrees, or even 5 degrees, look at a warmer bag (-10 or -20). 

I hate sleeping in mummy style bags. I went on a 9 day trip this summer and decided to try something new. I bought a very light weight cover for my pad so I wouldn't be right on it and unzipped my bag and used it as a quilt just like the poster above. It has been years since I slept that good while camping. I'm sold on quilts. My bag is relatively new so I'll keep using it that way but when the time comes, I'll replace it with a quilt.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Love this guy...*



CameronAlsop said:


> When choosing a sleeping bag, it is important to choose one that keeps warm.


Welcome to the Forum!!

You could be a Forum Moderator.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Sleeping bags are important to me. I sleep on the ground much of the time, only pitch a tent if it's snowing or raining. No fires or stoves. When big game hunting I only have a fire if I get wet or after all the tags are punched.

I do Big Alice bags, washable down, 35°, 10° and 0°. Kinda spendy but after backpacking for 50 years I figure I deserve it.
.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Goob, you sound like me. I have several sleeping bags that are all for different temperatures and seasons.

I have the Badlands Cinder -10 sleeping bag for winter camps and it's very comfortable.

It's on sale right now for 1/2 off too!

https://www.badlandsgear.com/collec...ts/cinder-sleeping-bag?variant=16292678369329


----------



## Isuckathunting (Sep 15, 2019)

Just an update here, I ended up with a decent 0 degree bag that's about 3.5 lbs and packs pretty small. It's not top quality but I didn't have the money to make a big investment. This next year though, I am looking at getting a titanium stove and tent to pack in with. When I have more money to put into gear I'll continue to upgrade as I go.
And yes, I'll be sure to get something that keeps me warm.


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

Sounds like you're squared away but Klymit makes a really good product. I bought one of their sleeping bags last year and it's awesome. I also have a 30% off code if anyone out there is interested. Just PM me.


----------



## thomasgbaron (Oct 18, 2021)

Kodiak Canvas sleeping bags is good option.


----------

